# Devastating Queensland Floods



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 11, 2011)

Are all of our Queensland members safe? The news of the floods will be spreading throughout the world by now. Shocking, just shocking.  

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ns-to-spill-over/story-e6freon6-1225985251560


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been following this all day and yesterday. So so very tragic.
I know that Lyn is up on the gold coast...I think I read one of her fb posts yesterday, but nothing today. I hope that she and her family are safe and dry.
My auntie and uncle used to live in Oakey, just outside of Toowoomba and we used to drive up there every holidays to stay with them. I have such fun memories of that place.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jan 11, 2011)

Things are not so good here, we woke up to flash flooding this morning but thankfully we're on higher ground. The neighbours have been worse off as their property sits lower that ours, we couldn't even get to them to offer our property for the livestock whom were huddled on a little hill.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Coop (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been thinking of you Aussies all morning. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your families.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been following it too!  It's just amazing what water can do!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## peechee (Jan 11, 2011)

our prayers are with ya'll too - stay safe! God bless.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 11, 2011)

so sad to see the devastation. My heart goes out to them♥


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 11, 2011)

My family is in a good spot......I am at work opted to come in last night knowing I may not be able to get out so bought three days of clothes ect......Our youngcare facility has been evacuated to the chapel and the Rest home /hospital area is set high but there is talk of possible nursing home evacuation if the creek behind us keeps rising at this rapid rate.....I have done 12hrs and now off for a sleep as needed tonight. Thanks for thinking of me I am okay heart goes out to all those affected.....so many work colleagues that live in the SE laidley area that we have not been able to contact as yet :0( Off for a sleep and have my laptop with me so will pop in later today ......................told hubby to SAVE THE SOAP :0) just kidding of course :0) Hugs all........................Lyn


----------



## agriffin (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know how you are, LYN!   

My prayers are with everybody over there.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 12, 2011)

Good and safe mojo going out to all our Aussie soapers. I saw a segment that someone videotaped from their apartment window on utube and it looked horrific! Stay safe, warm and dry!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 12, 2011)

GGifts, how scary. I pray that you all stay safe and dry.
Lyn I was so relieved to read that you are ok.
I can't expres how upset I am over this.


----------



## nattynoo (Jan 12, 2011)

The floods are devasting here.
I spent 2 days in an evacuation centre seperated from from family.  
Not much fun.
Then our town got completely flooded thru overnight on Monday night. Thankfully the water has cleared & the clean up will begin.
My own home is  high & we r thankfull. 
Not so lucky for alot of other Australians.
The worst for where r is Toowoomba. Our closest major centre as we live in the country.
Its been hit hard with a huge inland sunami they r calling it.
A flash flood that hit the town without any warning.
My heart goes out for all our fellow Queenslander struggling with the floods.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 12, 2011)

Gold Coasters r all ok , we seemed to have missed it as its north of us up around Brisbane and further north, its also south of us around Grafton....so my thoughts are with all that are caught up in it......we have been really luck and were spared


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 12, 2011)

I lived in Toowoomba before moving to south aussie ... and it's been so unbelievable watching how the water has affected the areas I was so familiar with.

Facebook has been excellent for keeping in touch with friends in Queensland ... plus smsing.

Great to read you're ok Lyn!

It's still hot and dry here, although the forecast is for rain to hit some areas of south aussie tomorrow.

I do wonder about the future of the Murray River.  I drive over it daily ... and have watched it disappear during the drought and now it's so full the banks are at risk ... and there must be loads of water still coming this way!


----------



## dubnica (Jan 12, 2011)

I think about you guys every day.  I am glad you are OK.


----------



## Relle (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad your all OK in Qld. I think the rain is up and down all the east coast as we are getting rain here in Sydney also but not torrential downpours. I noticed now that Tassie is flooding too.

Relle.


----------



## krissy (Jan 13, 2011)

i am so glad that you are ok Lyn and natynoo! i will pray for the other people effected by the floods.


----------

